# Fastboot



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all, I rooted my uncle's Razr last night and installed the unofficial bootstrap recovery from this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9544-recoveryunofficial-razr-bootstrap-recovery/. After not using his phone for a while, he will turn the screen on and it will show a fastboot menu of some sort? He would then have to restart his phone. Has anyone else encountered this or know how I might fix it?


----------

